# Captain - the tabby cat



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Sadly we had to have pts this morning. A stomach tumour was diagnosed last Monday - very large and aggressive as it had not been there at her last vet visit two months ago.

18 and a half years of age and so healthy otherwise up until the end.

She is going to be missed and will leave a huge hole in our hearts.


----------

